# الطلاء الكهربائي



## اببا حسام (10 يوليو 2009)

لدي قطعة حديد اريد طلائها كهربائيا باللون الاسود اللماع واللون الذهبي واللون الفضي بجودة عالية بحيث يكون الطلاء شديد الالتصاق وناعم ولكن للاسف لم اجد المعلومات الكافية وانا مبتدء
ارجو المساعدة بكتب الطلاء الكهربائي او اي شي يفيدني في هذا الموضوع
اشكر لكم تعاونكم


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)

من المعروف ان البلاستيك عازل للكهرباء ، لذا فانه يجب معالجة سطحه اولا بترسيب مادة معدنية عليه ليمكن طلائه بالكهرباء بعد ذلك.

وتستخدم معدات مماثلة تماما للمعدات العادية المستخدمة في الطلاء بالكهرباء العادية ونجد مميزات عديدة للطلاء الكهربائي المعدني للمواد البلاستيكية حيث يحتفظ المنتج بالخواص المميزة للبلاستيك مع امكانية استخدامه كبديل للمعدن وهذا ما نلاحظه بوضوح في الادوات الصحية والاجهزة الصغيرة وكثير من الاجزاء المعدنية التي يمكن استبدالها ببلاستيك خفيف الوزن مطلي كهربائيا بالمعدن ليؤدي نفس الغرض الذي تؤديه كما في الادوات المنزلية ، اجزاء السيارات خاصة الفوانيس الخلفية والشبكة الامامية ومقابض الابواب ولوحات كتابة الاسماء.

وهذه الاجسام جميعها تتميز بخواص البلاستيك من خفة وزن ومقاومة عالية للتاكل الى جانب مميزات المعدن من بريق لامع وتحمل الاستهلاك الطويل.

ويتم الطلاء الكهربي بالمعادن للمنتجات البلاستيكية تجاريا بطريقتين :

الاولى : استعمال شريط موصل كهربي كالفضة المغمورة في محلول نترات الفضة ثم يغمر الجسم المراد طلائه في الحوض مع استخدام مصعد كهربي من مادة النحاس فيطلى الجسم بالنحاس نتيجة فرق الجهد الكهربي ويرفع المصعد النحاس ويستبدل بمصعد من الكروم او النيكل لتغطيته بطبقة تشطيب نهائي.

الثانية: وتشمل غمس الجسم البلاستيكي في محلول معدني ثم في محلول ملح نحاس او نيكل ثم يطلى كهربائيا بالكروم او النيكل.

وتسمى هذه الطريقة الطلاء الغير كهربي وهي تعطي طلاء نحاس على سطح الجسم بطريقة اسرع واقل تكلفة من الطريقة الاولى.

ومن المواد البلاستيكية الشائع طلاؤها كهربيا بالمعادن راتنجات البولي كربونات والـ ايه بي اس ، الاسيتال الفينولات واليوريا. 

 وشكرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن س (10 يوليو 2009)

تفضل يااخي 
1 اولآ وقبل كل شيء يجب ان يكون عندك محول كهربائي تكون قوته من 1 الي 12 فولت ومن 0 الى 50 امبير فقط للتجربة او للمختبر.
2 وضع القطعة التي تريد جلفنتها في حامض الكلوريدريك حتى يزول منها التأكسد لانها قطعة من الحديد
3 غسل القطعة بالماء جيدا
4 غطس كهربائيا بالمحول القطعة في حمام بارد يحتوي على المواد التالية
أ ـ سيانور الصوديوم 40 جرام في اللتر الواحد لكن انتبه اخي هذه مادة سامة جدا
ب ـ هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 20 جرام في اللتر
ت ـ كاربونات الصوديوم 15 جرام في اللتر
ث ـ تريصوديوم فوسفات 30 جرام في اللتر
وهذا الحمام يزيل جميع الأوساخ من القطعة ويهيأها للجلفنة لكي تكون لاصقة جدا
للتذكير حين تضع هذه القطعة في هذا الحمام يجب ان تكون القطعة في النا قص يعني في النيكاتيف (كاتود)
والآنود يكون قطع من الحديد النقي لكي لا يلوث الحمام
5 ـ غسل القطعة بالماء العادي
6 ـ غسل القطعة بالماء المخلط ب 2% من الحامض الكبريتي لآزالة أثار مواد حمام رقم 4
7 ـ غسل القطعة بالماء العادي
8 ـ وضع القطعة في حمام النحاس بالمحول الكهربائي المحتوي على المواد التا لية
أ ـ سيانور النحاس 26 جرام في اللتر( مادة سامة )
ب ـ سيانور الصوديوم 35 جرام قي اللتر ( مادة سامة )
ت ـ كاربونات الصوديوم 15 جرام في اللتر
الأنود يجب ان يكون من النحاس
وهذا الحمام يجب ان يكون دافئا ما بين 35 الى 45 درجة
وويترك في هذا الحمام من 10 الى 15 دقيقة بالتحرك حتى ترى القطعة تحولت الى لون نحاسي
9 ـ تغسل القطعة بالماء العادي 
10 ـ تغسل القطعة بالماء المخلط ب 2% من الحامض الكبريتي
11 ـ غسل القطعة بالماء العادي
وهنا لك الآختيار ان كنت تريد الجودة في التلميع يجب ان تمرر القطعة قي حمام النحاس الحامضي الذي يحتوي على
المواد التالية
أـ سولفاط النحاس 210 جرام في اللتر
ب ـ حامض الكبريتي 30 جرام قي اللتر
ويوضع فيه الملمع حسب الشركة التي تبيع المواد
والأنود من النحاس وغالبا يكون مخلط مع الفوسفور
12 ـ تغسل القطعة في الماء الصافي مرتين
وغدا ان شاء الله سأ تمم باقي العملية.


----------



## عبد الرحمن س (11 يوليو 2009)

لك يااخي تتمة هذا الموضوع :
13 ـ وضع القطعة قي حوض او حمام النيكل الذي يحتوي على المواد التالية:
أ ـ سولفاط النيكل 300 جرام في اللتر
ب ـ نيكل كلور 70 جرام في اللتر
ت ـ حامض البوريك 45 جرام في اللتر
ث ـ الملمع 2 جرام في اللتر
ج ـ مساعد الملمع 4 جرام في النيكل
ح ـ 3 جرام في اللتر من مادة تزيل الأوساخ الرقيقة تسمى بالفرنسية (anti-piqures) 
خ ـ الأنود من النيكل 
وهذا الحوض يسخن مابين 45 و55 درجة لاأكثر
وهذا الحوض هو الأساسي يعني اذا كنت تريد طلاء اي قطعة مثلا بالفضة فلابد ان تمر في حوض النيكل
وان كنت تريد طلاء القطعة باذهب لابد ان تمر في حوض النيكل كذلك مع الكروم والنحاس الأصفر 
الآ في حالة ما يسمى بالبلآكي (plaqué-or)
14 ـ تغسل القطعة بالماء العادي مرتين مختلفتين في حوضين
15 ـ تغسل القطعة بالماء المقطر لكي لاثلوث حوض الذهب وخاصة انه صغير جدا
16 ـ حوض الذهب يحتوي على المواد التالية:
أ ـ سيانور الذهب والبوطاسيوم 1.5 جرام قي اللتر ( مادة سامة )
ب ـ سيانور البوطاسيوم 3 الى 4 جرام في اللتر ( مادة سامة )
ت ـ بوطاسيو كاربونات 15 جرام في اللتر 
ث ـ فوسفات ديسوديوم 60 جرام في اللتر
الأنود من الآينوكس هذا الحمام ضروري ان يخلط بالماء المقطر 
ويجب ان يحمى الى 60 درجة وبعدها تغسل بالماء جيدا 
وكذلك ان كان ممكن ان تغسل بالماء الساخن لتسهيل التجفيف ووضعها مباشرة في نجارة الخشب الرقيقة لتجفيفها
وساتمم لك البقية ان شاء الله .


----------



## اببا حسام (12 يوليو 2009)

لله درك اخي عبد الرحمن س


----------



## eman.eng (13 يوليو 2009)

ياريت تفيدونى عن طلاء النحاس بالقصدير وتركيب الحوض والمود المستخدمه


----------



## omarfj11 (5 مايو 2011)

يعطيك العافية اخي عبدالرحمن 

ممكن طريقة طلاء الحديد باللون الاسود المطفي (بدون لمعة)


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخ عبد الرحمن


----------

